# List your problems with the R15, part of the FAQ Rebuild



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, I know there is a thread above requesting enhancements... but I would like to build a concise list of issues.

For this thread:

List the problem... A description of the problem, and a way you can replicate it.

Please do not post saying... I have this too, this is a deal braker, ect.... 

Please just list the problem, and how you replicate it.

Also, please list your software version number... So if in the future there is an upgrade, we can go back and keep track of when things change.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

1. With only two items in My VOD, selecting one and pressing dash twice to delete it has resulted in both items being deleted (and thus loosing the other recording which I did not want or intend to delete). With more than two items, only the selected item is deleted. I can replicate this. I have not tried a reset.
-
2. Selecting a series to record (Commander in Chief on ABC), when a different program was substituted in the same time frame the other program recorded. Further, I was not able to de-select the recording. Seems that time slot is now committed to record forever. Again, have not yet tried a reset.
-
Carl


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

1 - Series record set to new only but getting reruns recorded.

2 - Caller ID stops functioning, need to reboot box to recover. 

3 - Responsivness of the remote for DVR functions is very poor. Very hard to FF past commercials and be able to stop new the beginning of programming.

4- Range of the IR remote is much worst then the D* Tivo remotes. From the same seating location I can't control the R15 where I could control the D* Tivo (SD-DVR40).

5- Not a problem but I don't like that I have to hit guide twice, or guide select to get to the guide, should be a one button. Maybe have D* change it so that you have to hit one of the colored buttons to get the filters to come up while in the guide.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Slow Guide Data Repopulating After "Reset"
Recording "Repeats" when selecting "First Run"
Slow "Search" feature
Insufficient History Explanations
No "Skip to Tick" function
Sluggish "FF to Play"


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

On Monday, I got home and tried to turn on my R15 and nothing worked. Not only did I have to reset it, it was set to record WWE RAW and it did not record OR show in the history why it didnt record. Same thing happened when I tried to do a manual record on MSNBC Thursday morning for 45 minutes. A reset fixed the problem both times. I know of no way to replicate this problem at this time. Software 108F.

And thank you Earl for taking the time to compile all of our info.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> On Monday, I got home and tried to turn on my R15 and nothing worked. Not only did I have to reset it, it was set to record WWE RAW and it did not record OR show in the history why it didnt record. Same thing happened when I tried to do a manual record on MSNBC Thursday morning for 45 minutes. A reset fixed the problem both times. I know of no way to replicate this problem at this time. Software 108F.
> 
> And thank you Earl for taking the time to compile all of our info.


Mine recored WWE RAW, I have a series link for it.

I have yet to have any type of problem with my R15


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

RWD or FF above 2x and it's a crap -shoot as to where you'll end up.
I went into 3x RWD the other day and skipped right over a commercial break and never even saw it on the screen.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

The Find function is too limited:

1) Saves only 25 "recent finds", and there is no way to specify saving a find until deleted, without making it an auto-record.

2) There is no way to search all "recent finds" simultaneously.

3) Find works only for words or phrases, and not multiple keywords.

4) There are no wildcard characters.

5) There is no way to exclude channels you don't receive from search results, and auto-recording finds will record matches from channels you don't receive, resulting in blank recordings.

6) Auto-recording finds are unreliable, missing recordings it should make. And the more auto-records you add to the prioritizer, the more unreliable it seems to become.

All of the above can be summarized by simply saying that there is no way to duplicate the wishlist functionality of previous generation DirecTV DVRs.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

The shuttling through commercials and jumping back is a problem, but I solved it by holding down the jump back button as soon as the program pops up. It will continue to jump back until you release the button. This mimics the TiVo method of hitting play during FF.


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

You stole MY trick, rofl. (Holding down the jump back button, that is.)

I do not like being limited to only 100 items scheduled. And of course I do not like not being able to watch live TV if two programs are recording.

On the whole, I have not had any bad experience (yet), but this unit most certainly is not as conveniently designed as the Tivo is.

My sister is having a problem with hers recording repeats when set just to record first runs. And a skipping, pixelating glitch during recording which she stated today is becoming more prevelant. 

You are a great help to us Direct TV/Tivo folks, Earl......thank you for your time and effort! Some might go so far as to say you is a blessing!!!!:sure: 

Carole


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

________________________________________________________________
ALL RECIEVERS FROM NOW AND ALL ETERNITY

make a special subsite on directv.com where you can list stuff about eacgh reciver AND list each software update and what it did to the recievers
_____________________________________________________
FEATURES

duel live buffers that are easily switched between
and if switch channel on one of the buffers that you dont loose buffering on the other channel
increase buffers on both tunners to 2 hours

30 second skip

change settings ability
meaning can change stuff from the default on colors and etc 

suggestions type feature

wish lists full ones that you can save ala tivo

pip via the multiple tunerS
ota & satellite

scroll and choose when see guide ahead & backwards... ala tivo

more info on tv shows ... year actors similar to & etc

if try change channel and away from an already recording show, you get a warning that it will stop before if you change channel

can watch either manual recordings - switchable between and still be able watch a prerecorded show

tell us when last date upgrade or etc happened
say in the system menu what the last upgrade changed or added or fixed

add a warning after hit dash twice before easing something in myvod screen

adjust recordings when shows change times by etc cause of show over runs
by however is possible

a way to transfer settings to same reciever from another reciever
especially useful if you have a reciever go bad but stillc an transfer stuff to new one,,, so you dont have redo everything
________________________________________________________________________________________________________
MEDIA CENTER

all features of r15/hr20 and upgrades listed on this info sheet

add 3 SAT tuners per box on non media center boxes & 2 hdtv ota tuner on non media center boxes

will record 4 sat shows at once

4 ota tuners built in
can record them as well at same time as sat channels

can view 2 live shows on each client box while other stuff is recording
_________________________________________________________
MENUS

bottom of guide... tabs see where been on guide
ala the myvod and my showcases ones but on bottom of screen, so before you hit back button you see where you been

addition of a fwd button so you can go fwd after go back in menus
would need faster processor or more ram ?

speed ALL of them up in all areas

Being able to put a checkmark on programs. This is usefull specialy to checkmark movies that are viewed

tivo type double channel guide

a icon showin what buttons are bein used at that time in use

in guide being able go back ala tivo
__________________________________________________________________________________________
INTERACTIVE

make interactive useable with out having to hit active button for the mix channels

make interactive able to be used even if you are recording on both tuners make mix to be able to be used on the unit

Make the recommandation in "Best Bets" a link to the actual program in the guide, so that we can put a recoding action on them
_______________________________________________________________________
MYVOD

need more than 5o for series recording etc

list maximums you can have for recent finds in each find by category next to how many have used and ability to erase some

be able to desigate single episodes of saved programs as save till delete in a series, instead of having it only be till disk full or till i delete for each program only

fix glitch in only recording first run and repeats
define what a repeat and first run is better

guide response times needs be faster

channel logos in my vod in all areas

FIXED ?do not change channel 5 min prior to show recording make it wait till 20 seconds before

make it not go out of myvod when after watch and dont erase a prerecorded show

shows in vod screen appear without having hit red and then green tab after erase show watching - and when 1st get on it

add a find by tab in the scheduler full screen menu as well as keep one in mini menu

when using the channel up down menu when trying move priotry of a recording let the show move with that button as well as directional one

when watchin show dont leave myvod when confirm taping

when click dash 2 times to erase a show have a warning pop up

when making a new series pass automatically make it last and let us change it at the end to where we want it to go
____________________________________________________________________
SCHEDULE CONFLICT

add option to cancel none / cancel new request-program

add a prioritzer right when make new series pass record request - keep other one where is as well

reverse padding so can start recording a show late and end early
__________________________________________________________________________
REMOTE CONTROL

all buttons glow in the dark

put the enter button where the dash button is

put the previous button where enter button is

in the new space created by moving the volume and channel button down
lower the greyer highlited area
add minus- button / then the dash button / then add a plus+ botton / all for rating shows

move the volume and channel buttons down so they begin where mute and previous button used to be

put the mute button between between the new location of volume and channel buttons

on top of the select arrows make the buttons in this order
active guide info exit

below the select arrows make the buttons in this order
menu - back - fwd - myvod/list
could then elimanate the 4 color buttons OR reuse them somewhere else - or for other purposes

put the pause button where the play button is

put the play button where the stop button is

put the stop button below the play button

on the left of newly placed stop button put qr-quick record

on the right of newly placed stop button put ar button-it be a shortcut to series recording of the show

above the grey area
put ETC format button all way to the left
then ETC input
then pwr button
then ETC power on
then ETC power off
_________________________________________________________________


----------



## ZildjianB (Dec 19, 2005)

SLOW movement of Series Links within the scheduler/prioritizer.

Records channels that I do not have. (ie- tried to record a football game on a NFL Sunday Ticket channel all day yesterday even though I don't have that package. What a waste of HD space and a tuner!).

No easy way to add a Series Link for a show that does not currently have new episodes airing, but will have new episodes in a month or so. I have to select one of the repeat episodes when I do a find, then schedule the series link based on new episodes, and then it STILL tries to record the repeat episode I used to create the series link even though I told it to only record NEW episodes.... very frustrating when you are trying to setup a DVR this time of year!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

- Can't change options for a current series record if there are no shows for that series in the guide for the current period.
- No auto 5 min buffer at end of shows, if there isn't another show schuduled to record after on both tuners (like UTV did)
- after you resolve a conflict it doesn't leave the other conflicting show there to record just in case they change the lineup for that night. (another thing the UTV did) but on a postive note it does give up the option of which program to cancel (something the UTV didn't do)


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

The TV on/off buttons turn the R15 on or off, not the TV. The only way to turn the TV on/off is to put the remote into TV mode and hit the main power button.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a season pass for a daily show, and it does not appear on my To Do list at all this week, but next week's episodes are scheduled.. I have it set to record both rerun and first run episodes. It won't even let me force a record for those episodes.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Can't record some programs, with no explanation given on why... just get a BONG when hitting the record option, and in the detail menu there is no record option.

Edit: I viloated my own rule for this thread... for got to list how I got there.

Channel 640 (Chicago Sports Net)
Tuesday 12/20/2005 7pm (CST) MLB Baseball (WhiteSox vs Red Sox Replay of Game 3 of the World Series).
Hit R in guide, get a BONG
Hit SELECT on the item, no record option appears in the detail screen.


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth (Nov 18, 2005)

The program descriptions are very poor compared to the Tivo-based D* DVRs. Very brief and missing important info., eg year made, etc. When you are in "list" mode in the guide, it gets worse. Half sentence descriptions at best. Very frustrating especially with old movies at TCM where the program descriptions are basically worthless.

As said previously, the audio silence lag when coming out of FF is unacceptable.


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth (Nov 18, 2005)

The random, occasional hiccups when playing back a recorded show. Think of a stuttering Max Headroom effect.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

EmployeeoftheMonth said:


> The random, occasional hiccups when playing back a recorded show. Think of a stuttering Max Headroom effect.


Ah the stuttering thing.
Your description sums it up perfectly. 
It happened twice last night and it's very annoying.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Can't record some programs, with no explanation given on why... just get a BONG when hitting the record option, and in the detail menu there is no record option.
> 
> Edit: I viloated my own rule for this thread... for got to list how I got there.
> 
> ...


Sounds like DRM


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't like the fact that if I select a show from the guide and view upcoming episodes I can't see the episodes available on other channels. I miss that from my Tivo.


----------



## bobrap (Dec 17, 2005)

My R15 has locked up for the last time. Switched back to my R10. Funny thing, I didn't have to call "D" to activate the R10


----------



## sheepishlion (Dec 4, 2005)

The List does not populate. I press the list button, and I get the background picture, and then everything from the disk usage bar up. I have to tab to the Showcase tab, and then come back, and the list is there.

Version 0x109A. Only got the update about two days ago.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I had that happen with 108F and had to do a "red button reset" to fix it and it was fine until this update and it started again tonight. Another reset is in order when I go to bed.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

My biggest gripe is the R-15 records every show that is on and not just what you set it for. Any set limits like the 50/100 need to be eliminated or increased a lot. A 30 second skip and skip to mark need to be added.

Knock on wood (knock) I really dont think I have missed recording any shows, my Caller ID works just fine and otherwise it works well. I know there are some other bugs to be fixed but overall I am content (as long as the fixes are coming soon).


Bobman


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bobrap said:


> My R15 has locked up for the last time. Switched back to my R10. Funny thing, I didn't have to call "D" to activate the R10


Then either

a) You never de-activated it (or it was done on DTV's end incorrectly)
b) It will knock out when your Access-Card number roles back through the "disable" burst


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

pjo1966 said:


> I have a season pass for a daily show, and it does not appear on my To Do list at all this week, but next week's episodes are scheduled.. I have it set to record both rerun and first run episodes. It won't even let me force a record for those episodes.


Missed another recording today. I checked on Friday and all this week's episodes were scheduled. Not only did today's episode not record, but none of this week's episodes are currently scheduled to record. This series link was created using the Guide, as opposed to Find By.


----------

